# No sound, video is ok



## cola (Dec 6, 2010)

smplayer file.avi, video is ok.
But there is no sound.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 6, 2010)

How to ask questions the smart way.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> smplayer file.avi, video is ok.
> But there is no sound.



When there is no sound
Bits, amp, speaker, air, ear, brain
Does the driver care?


----------

